# NGTA 2012 Club Championship: Pictures Added!



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2012)

Please read this entire thread to get complete information!!!

August 5, 2012

2295 Lee Land Road
Gainesville, GA 30507

This will be the last shoot of the season and has been designated our club's championship shoot. Festivities will begin at 8:00 a.m. on that date as it will be hot and an early start will be advisable. Our hosts for this shoot will be Alan Rosen and Leon Scott.

I am unsure as to the competition classes that will be available. My guess would be the following:

Men's longbow
Women's longbow
Men's recurve
Women's recurve
Primitive
Youth
Cubs

Shoot fees

NGTA Club members - $5 per shooter
Non NGTA Club members - $10 per shooter
NGTA Club members family rate - $15 for a family of 4 or more
Non NGTA Club member family rate - $20 for a family of 4 or more
First time visitors to NGTA - $0 per shooter

We will also be holding a silent auction to move some of our older target inventory to make room for replacement targets that we will be purchasing in the off season. There will be some great bargains on some used targets that still have plenty of arrow stopping capability. You need not be present to bid or win these targets. All you need to do is find a proxy who will do your bidding for you.

Lunch will be available for a donation of $5 per person.

Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 23, 2012)

Set-up for this shoot will be on Saturday, August 4, 2012, beginning at 8:00 a.m.

In order to assure fairness for all potential competitors, final stake placement will not be made until we run our safety check. Once final stake placement has been determined, there will be no shooting by individuals who will be competiting on Sunday. I'm sure that everyone can understand the importance of this.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 24, 2012)

Our last shoot for 2012. Hard to believe on one hand, on the other,
it has been a busy, long, but fun season. 

The Classes, (for this last shoot), we decided upon during the business meeting:

Competition Classes;
 Men’s Longbow
 Men’s Recurve
 Women’s Longbow
 Women’s Recurve
 Primitive (Selfbow)
 Senior (60 and better)
 Youth (ages 12 to 16)
 Cubs (ages 7 – 11)
 Young Cubs ( to age 6)

1st Place Trophies are being designed, made and doanted by Donnie Kinnard. 

Tomi found some really cool awards at Twin Oaks for the Cubs and Youth for participation.

Specific rules:
Primitive: Self Bow (no man made materials in the bow), and wood arrows. Plastic nocks okay.

Longbows: Any 1, 2 or 3 piece bow where the string does not contact the limb ant place other than the tips.
Recurve: Any 1, 2 or 3 piece bow were the string contacts the limbs past the tips.

No Mechanical Releases, no Wheeled Bows.

Looking forward to being there!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 24, 2012)

No doubt it's gonna be a fun shoot!

FREE PARKING


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 24, 2012)

Working on the trophies.  They are coming along fine and I am ahead of schedule.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2012)

I may have to start practiceing some but it probley wont help much


----------



## dutchman (Jul 24, 2012)

Donnie, thank you very much for building the trophies!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes thanks Donnie


----------



## RogerB (Jul 24, 2012)

I know those trophies are going to be nice, I may have to hold myself back from shooting on Set-up day.
Looking foward to seeing everyone!!


----------



## bbb6765 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm sitting here at work trying to figure out how I can make it to the last shoot. I'm working night shift the night before and don't get off work until 8:00 am.  I guess I could get there by 9:00am, if that's not too late to start.  But the drive home after will take some strong coffee and a couple of toothpicks!

Richard


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 25, 2012)

My pleasure. I just hope Y'all aren't expecting too much and that I don't disappoint.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2012)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> My pleasure. I just hope Y'all aren't expecting too much and that I don't disappoint.



Donnie, we know your attention to detail and your ability to create....those are good combos and we expect something wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 25, 2012)

Good deal. Don't think we have anything like this down at SGTP. If we did, and someone was to take a notion to write down their score...they would probably win.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 25, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good deal. Don't think we have anything like this down at SGTP. If we did, and someone was to take a notion to write down their score...they would probably win.



Hey Barry, you SGTP folks oughtta put together a 5 man team for your August shoot and I will do the same for the NGTA folks. Total your five scores and I will do the same for a little fun competition and braggin' rights. Now iffen you're scared, just say so and we will drop the whole idee.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Hey Barry, you SGTP folks oughtta put together a 5 man team for your August shoot and I will do the same for the NGTA folks. Total your five scores and I will do the same for a little fun competition and braggin' rights. Now iffen you're scared, just say so and we will drop the whole idee.



FUN idea Al!!!!   



are ye skkkkeeerrred Barry MacDuuuggan????


----------



## Dennis (Jul 25, 2012)

I think they ought to send 5 up here to compete


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 25, 2012)

I aint sceerd...lol.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 25, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> I aint sceerd...lol.



Well come on up. And bring Melissa with you.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here is what I have in mind:
SGTP vs NGTA, each shooting their own course. 20 targets, 5/3/0 scoring. Total of all five shooters scores posted up in a thread here to see who has the 2012 team braggin' rights. 

Of course I would love to see a SGTP team come to our shoot and an NGTA team go to your shoot but that may be difficult for some. In that event a team would not necessarily have to have 5 specific members to be a team, it can be 5 representatives. In other words, substitute shooters could be utilized in the event other shooters can't make both shoots.

If SGTP accepts this challenge I will select a team of five from anyone wishing to participate on a team by drawing from their names. My name will be in the hat also. First 5 names drawn will make a team with more names drawn for substitute shooters.

Now that's about as simple as I can make it. So who is up for it???

BTW, if this is distracting from the original intent of this thread then I will copy and paste this in a new thread. Thanks!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jul 26, 2012)

This sounds like a lot of fun but I'm really liking Al's idea of each team shooting 20 targets at each club. Each archer shoots a total of 40 targets (20 at NGT and 20 at SGT) for up to 200 points and the winning team is the one which gets closest to 1000 points.  I think the Pinch Hitting idea will work into that fine too. 

We could do it in a weekend - Saturday at one club and Sunday at the other or over the course of 2 weekends.   I can shoot SGT on August 12th since I will be down that way for the TBG Banquet anyway. Throw my name in the hat no matter what y'all decide! WOOHOO!!! 

How about Labor Day weekend? We could stretch out our 3 D Season a little longer that way... Just a thought...


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2012)

Interesting. Lots of us have membership in both clubs.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2012)

count my name in the hat which ever way is decided.....I'll be your huckleberry!!!!

great thinking from the pirate once again!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jul 26, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Interesting. Lots of us have membership in both clubs.



True, but where you reside is everything. Let's say if you are North of Atlanta and a member of both clubs you must shoot as an NGTA member. Vice Versa for the folks on the south side of Atlanta. If on the East West dividing line make your own choice.

Before this gets too complicated, let's just do it for funzies with a group of five from each club shooting their own courses and compare the scores. If someone wants to make it more official for next year then that's great too!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 26, 2012)

We could also average all posted scores and compare that way...But their courses are usually a bit trashier than ours...lol.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 26, 2012)

maybe I shouldn't have my name in, I shoot from the ladies stakes when it's for the counting round (cause the other ladies do as well!) but for this I would need to shoot from the men's stakes and someone might challenge my score for the month of Aug at NGT.......I'll just be a cheerleader!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like fun. Put my name in the hat.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 26, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> maybe I shouldn't have my name in, I shoot from the ladies stakes when it's for the counting round (cause the other ladies do as well!) but for this I would need to shoot from the men's stakes and someone might challenge my score for the month of Aug at NGT.......I'll just be a cheerleader!!


NOT!! I will put your name in the hat and if you are drawn you can shoot from the ladies stake. This is ALL for fun.



ngabowhunter said:


> Sounds like fun. Put my name in the hat.



Will do, but unless we here from the south Georgia folks this thing may not happen. Maybe they just haven't read about it yet, other than bam-bam.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 26, 2012)

I have read it, and ain't steerd, but my Aug. plate is already so full it needs side bodies. Got to go up North once (Chicago), for sons wedding. Don't think I can make it up North twice in one month.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 27, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I have read it, and ain't steerd, but my Aug. plate is already so full it needs side bodies. Got to go up North once (Chicago), for sons wedding. Don't think I can make it up North twice in one month.



so you ARE steerd!!!!!!!!!!

I love Chicago!!!! to visit!!!

Thanks Al....YOU are the man.....you know what??????


----------



## whossbows (Jul 27, 2012)

nice picture there of you tomi


----------



## Indian nate (Jul 28, 2012)

*Sounds like fun*

This sounds like a lot of fun!!!!!! Put my name in the hat!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 30, 2012)

Probably gonna be a few more targets set this month. I hear tell maybe about 25 or so. Will be big fun.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2012)

Saturday. Set-up will begin at 0800. Loretta's at 0700 for those who may be interested in a good meal first...


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 3, 2012)

Two days away and the weather looks good for this time of the year.
The angle of the sun says deer season is on the way.
Sunday, fair, less than a 90 degree high forecasted. (89 or so, but less than 100!).


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm bringing my muck boots......just in case!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 3, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> I'm bringing my muck boots......just in case!!!!



Good move. It is raining heavily here now...Bet it's doing likewise 5 miles up the road at the club.


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 3, 2012)

hey al go ahead and put my name in the hat to


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2012)

brownitisdown said:


> hey al go ahead and put my name in the hat to



Doesn't look like we are going to have a challenge from the SGTP folks so no need in putting together a team, however, should four more of the SGTP folks step up and accept the challenge today we may pull this off. I have the following in the hat for an NGTA team:
TNGIRL
ngabowhunter
indian nate
brownitsdown
Al33

For an SGTP team:
bam-bam

Still not too late for anyone wishing to put their name in the hat to be drawn for a team. It doesn't matter if you are a good shot or not so good shot, it's all about fun so join us.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 4, 2012)

I hate it but I will not be able to make the trip. I was looking forward to visiting with you all.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 4, 2012)

The course has been set. It rained here last night and it has rained again this morning so there is an ample supply of mud on the course. Bring your rubber boots.

There are 25 targets set on the course that will offer an excellent challenge. The people that win their classes will have earned it. 

There are, I believe, 8 of our used targets that will be sold in a silent auction that will last throughout the day and will end at 3:00 p.m. or so. These targets have lots of life left in them and will be great in someone's backyard range.

Come see us tomorrow...


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update Gene. Hope to be there about 0830.


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 5, 2012)

it was alot of fun had a good time


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow! What a great turn out today! Great course set up also. Thank you to a great year! Can't wait to see what next year has in store for NGT!

Also....I picked up my wife's new bow from Billy @ Flatwoods Custom Bows today. What a beauty! (about to post pics in a new thread!!)


----------



## Al33 (Aug 5, 2012)

What a great shoot to end the season for NGTA. Outstanding day for sure. Thanks everyone for all the great effort and time it took to make it happen!!!!! Thanks Donnie Kinnard for the wonderful trophies.

Here are a few pic's I got today, several of them of some very happen winners. The last one is of the Lost and Found bucket of arrows. Recognize any of them?


----------



## Dennis (Aug 5, 2012)

Great job everybody on another great year at NGTA.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 5, 2012)

Enjoyed the day with you N Ga folks.

That outhouse shot just about whooped me.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 6, 2012)

We had an awesome turnout yesterday for our last shoot of the season. Thanks to Leon and Alan for hosting. Thanks to the set-up crew and the take-down crew for getting the job done one last time this season. Congratulations to those who shot well enough to win their respective classes and those who were in the running. 

Thanks to the 2012 officers who finished out the year in fine form:
RogerB - 2012 President
Necedah - 2012 Vice President
Jake Allen - 2012 Secretary/Treasurer

You guys did a wonderful job all year and are owed the thanks of everyone who came out to a shoot this year.

And thanks to you if you came and shot with us yesterday. Without your participation, we wouldn't have a club.

Next year promises to be just as big as this year was and we already have some things in the works to improve our position as one of the best traditional archery clubs anywhere. Stay tuned!


----------



## Al33 (Aug 6, 2012)

dutchman said:


> We had an awesome turnout yesterday for our last shoot of the season. Thanks to Leon and Alan for hosting. Thanks to the set-up crew and the take-down crew for getting the job done one last time this season. Congratulations to those who shot well enough to win their respective classes and those who were in the running.
> 
> Thanks to the 2012 officers who finished out the year in fine form:
> RogerB - 2012 President
> ...


HERE HERE!!! Well said Gene!


----------



## John V. (Aug 6, 2012)

Excellent job as always.  Thanks to all who helped out through out the year.

Lots of luck to everyone through the season.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 6, 2012)

My wife and I had a great time. Thanks to everyone who put this together.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 6, 2012)

Well said Dutchman, and thank you for all of your hard work all year!


Thanks to Allen Rosen, and Leon Scott for hosting this month's shoot.
The food was great, Leon's morning devotional very inspring, and thanks for a fine course full of targets. 

Thanks to Tomi, Sally Foster, and Rachel Cook for helping with lunch. 

Donnie Knnard,  the Trophy arrows were awesome! Thank you.
Thanks too for hosting, and supplying the award for the Eagle Eye shoot.

Many thanks to all the folks who came out to shoot yesterday,
and participate in the Championship shoot. Alot of folks.

Sorry for the slow start on the course yesterday, We have been planning some ways to help with that next year.

We had almost 80 registered shooters yesterday! 

We had almost 20 young folks shooting yesterday! 

Congratulations to the folks who were able to take home a Donnie arrow, or two; (like Will).

Young Cubs (to age 6): Elliot Stephens

Cubs (age 7 to 11) : Galen Stephens

Youth (to age 17): Trey Brown

Women's Longbow: Michelle Cook

Men's Longbow: Will Garrett

Women's Recurve: Tomilee Varnell

Eagle Eye Shot: Will Garrett

Men's Recurve: Donnie Kinnard

Seniors: Al Chapman

Selfbow: Brad Berg

It was a great day, a wonderful year and I am already looking forward to next year!

Thank you all.
Jeff


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's my offering of pictures for our last shoot of the season!!!! Sure felt bittersweet. On one hand....it's HOT and been going going since Jan.  On the other hand, I love to shoot and will certainly miss all ya'll until next Jan!!!! But all good things come to an end.......
Our hosts Leon and Alan did a BANG UP job didn't they!!!!Alan sure did cook up some tastey BBQ chicken and pork!!!! Leon led us in our final devotion of the season.....Made my heart (and my eyes) fill up to know this man and have the Blessing to call him friend. I want to again say Thank You to all the men that made our Sunday morning devotions such a Blessing - Dan Spier, Gene Bramblett, Stan Bennett, Dave Bureau, Roger Boykin and Leon Scott (hope I didn't miss any names!)
We had a GREAT time all day long, the used target silent-auction again went well. The day was filled with alot of shooting, laughter, hugs, shooting, bragging and shooting. And already we are making plans for 2013!!!!!
A Big Thanks goes out to Donnie Kinard for his craftsmanship on our arrow awards (everyone loved them).
And I want to say another "Big Thanks" to my fellow work/crew members (ya'll know who you are) for 8+ months of planning, working, blood, sweat, tears   and friendship all shared for the future of our club. It never mattered if you was the mule or if you was the cart.....we sure worked hard together!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2012)

here's some more:

So proud that Leon gave an invite and directions to my friend Jeanine Marchesseau! She brought a crew with her to shoot, they had a blast!!!!
We were tickled to see some folks from the SGTP club here... Donnie, Dan and Anthony!!!!
Gotta show off Donnie Kinard's arrow awards he made for us. Also had some cool necklaces made of badger claws and some leather pouches with crystals in them for the youth that was there. Clyde Gaskins from TN made these. Everyone loved what they received!!!
Donnie also brought his european mount to show us....he killed it with his Black Widow last year!!!
 Tim Flood had some great survival bracelets he's making now to!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 6, 2012)

my last bunch:

Some pictures at the pavillion and on the course. I enjoyed shooting with Gene "Dutchman"Bramblett, Mike and Lynn Campbell along with their grandkids, Ashley and Riley. Riley was mighty proud of his shot!!! I captured most of the folks getting their awards but missed Michele Cook (WLB) (Al was taking it!!see 1st page nice lady in green blouse!!He took pictures of alllllll the ladies!!!!LOL!)

Anyway, if you didn't get to any of our shoots, ya missed it. Hopefully next year you can take some time out of your busy schedule to attend one of our shoots.....and bring a kid along! You'll be glad you did!!!....


----------



## Skunkhound (Aug 6, 2012)

Another great day of shooting, and fellowship at NGT. Thanks to this club, I now have friends to hunt with this year 
 If you haven't come out for a shoot, what are you waiting for? I can't think of a better way to spend a Sunday afternoon, during the off season that is.


----------



## WildWillie (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks to everyone at NGTA for a great year,I'm already looking forward to next year.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 7, 2012)

Good Lord! Who is that fat sweaty guy in the black T Shirt and khaki shorts?  GEEEEZZZZZ!! I bet he hates to get his picture taken and hates gettin' it published even worse!

It was a great 3D Season indeed.  NGT has always been a great club with great membership. I usually have so much fun I don't even mind the drive down from Tennessee much.  Looking forward to next year almost as much as I am looking forward to this coming Hunting Season!  Almost... LOL!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 7, 2012)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Good Lord! Who is that fat sweaty guy in the black T Shirt and khaki shorts?  GEEEEZZZZZ!! I bet he hates to get his picture taken and hates gettin' it published even worse!



THAT is one fine fine gentleman.....my friend, a great shooter, a fine carpenter, a straight shooter when in an arguement and a HECK of a snappy dresser most days!!! It was Hot and Humid on Sunday........

And he gives purty good hugs when forced to!!!!

I'll pull it if u want me to...I just couldn't leave you out of the winner pics!!!!!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 7, 2012)

Aw shucks....   Naw that's fine. I was just pokin' fun at myself.   The camera sure don't lie! Thank you for the compliments though.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 7, 2012)

TIMBERGHOST said:


> Good Lord! Who is that fat sweaty guy in the black T Shirt and khaki shorts?  GEEEEZZZZZ!! I bet he hates to get his picture taken and hates gettin' it published even worse!



Actually Donnie, the shirt is dark blue and the pants were camo.


----------

